# Slingshot Of The Month - Oct 2012 - Discussion



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

The place to talk about all things 'Slingshot of the Month' related.


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

I would like to confirm my admiration and appreciation to Parnell for having no major alteration what Mother Nature gave him, because those are precious bronze oak grooves by fire, and of course congratulations to Mike for having this beautiful piece, So is my nominee.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Yeah it's a pretty awesome slingshot that one!


----------



## LittleBear (Mar 24, 2012)

Chepo69 said:


> I would like to confirm my admiration and appreciation to Parnell for having no major alteration what Mother Nature gave him, because those are precious bronze oak grooves by fire, and of course congratulations to Mike for having this beautiful piece, So is my nominee.










Very well said!
As soon as I saw the photo's I thought it should be nominated, even with the blatant disregard for the Poacher in the Hat trade "Tossable" guideline.


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Yeah thats cool. kinda reminds me of some dessicated 'ol mummy goul skin...


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

That slingshot by Danny, is a forking ripper!


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Wow, this is getting epic. 13 nominations so far, all rather unique. Love it.


----------



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

LittleBear said:


> Wow, this is getting epic. 13 nominations so far, all rather unique. Love it.


----------



## LittleBear (Mar 24, 2012)

parnell said:


> Isn't the second half of the sentence the pot calling the kettle black?


 Not true







there were two slingshots in the package, the one for the trade should have been tossable and the stowaway







must have wanted to see the world.


----------



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

LittleBear said:


> Isn't the second half of the sentence the pot calling the kettle black?


Not true







there were two slingshots in the package, the one for the trade should have been tossable and the stowaway







must have wanted to see the world.
[/quote]

I like it.


----------



## mrpaint (May 16, 2012)

idk why the nomination thread for october is locked, I wanted to nominate chr15 for his natural chalice
original post here: http://slingshotforum.com/topic/18903-number-6-natural-chalice-esque/


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I set the thread up from 00:01 01/10/12 to 23:59 on 7/10/12 AEST. It automatically locks at the end of this period.

Yeah yeah, I know, America is a day behind the rest of the world.... I'll unlock it now so you can nominate.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Dude,

That was posted today. SOTM October is for slingshots posted in September.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

It's Time to Vote!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Jeez,talk about a loaded month! Everyone of these nominated is stunning. Will be difficult to pick one for sure! Flatband


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Woohoo! thanks Hrawk! i'm honored....


----------

